#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Текст садханы Ваджрасаттвы, переданной Кармапой Тхайе Дордже в Москве

## Ахмед

В Москве Карамапа Тхайе Дордже передал садхану Ваджрасаттвы.
Где можно взять именно ее, а не брошюры с практикой Алмазного Ума, продаваемые в центрах Алмазном Пути Оле Нидала?

----------


## Гьялцен

Брошюры, продаваемые в АП, относятся не к садхане Ваджрасаттвы, а являются адаптированной  медитацией из нендро карма кагью. Для начала уточните, давал ли Тхае Дордже именно садхану Ваджрасаттвы (если да, то какую, практик Ваджрасаттвы много), или же передал лунг на нендро. Если Вам интересно, могу в эл. виде скинуть нендро карма кагью на тибетском с русским переводом, пишите в личку.

----------


## Fritz

Её можно взять например в книжице "Тексты для ежедневных практик". В дацане продаётся.

----------


## Гьялцен

все же это другой текст, из гелук по-моему.

----------


## Fritz

А они случайно не одинаковые, в Гелуг они не из Кагью разве появились?

----------


## Гьялцен

Тантры-да, а вот садханы различаются, поскольку написаны разными учителями . В рамках той же гелук или кагью существуют разные садханы Ваджрасаттвы, в зависимости от класса тантры и т.д .

----------


## Fritz

Гьялцен, а киньте мне текст в личку, в любом виде. Плиз. Чисто для себя сравню. Всевозможные разрешения имеются.)))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Её можно взять например в книжице "Тексты для ежедневных практик". В дацане продаётся.


Fritz, не подскажете как ещё можно достать эту книгу? может по почте заказать можно или ещё как? в дацан мне не реально попасть.

----------


## Fritz

Да она везде продаётся, в Бурятии видел почти везде. Где-то видел в магазинах сетевых, у букиниста должна быть. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-3245.html

Поскольку Гьялцен не откликнулся, то призываю:

Господа! У кого есть текст садханы Ваджрасаттвы, простой короткой, от Кагью. Просто посмотреть и сравнить. Сильно заинтригован.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.07.2009)

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

ЕС Кармапа лунга на Ваджрасаттву в Москве не давал. Было посвящение Ваджрасаттвы и лунг на гуру-йогу 16-го Кармапы. Оригинальный текст нендро 9 Кармапы, включающего практику Ваджрасаттвы находится тут:
http://palpung.org.uk/teachings/Nyondro.pdf

Это же нендро практикуется с некоторыми изменениями и сокращениями в центрах "Алмазного пути".

----------

Sogpo Golyap (13.08.2009), Иилья (09.08.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Наташа, просмотрел. Текст другой, но по смыслу тоже самое. И он оборван - начинается с Прибежища, бодхичитты, сильно урезанное созерцание по минимуму, потом обрывок стослоговой и на этом всё. Ничего не понял. Странные тексты.))))

У кого ещё есть вариации?

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Вы не разобрались в хитрой нумерации страниц этого документа. Прибежище и бодхичитта относятся к первой предварительной практике, а не к Ваджрасаттве. Стослоговая мантра там полная, а созерцание отнюдь не урезанное (это Оле как раз расширил описание визуализации в брошюрах АП).  Вот я скомпилировала исходный текст, чтоб было проще:
_The Dorje Sempa practice which purifies defilements and obscurations:_

RANG GI CHIWOR PAYDAI DENJI TENG
Above my head, upon a lotus, and moon-disc

LAMA DORJE SEMPA JENDEN KAR
is the lama, Dorje Sempa, ornamented, white,

SHALCHIG CHAG NYI YAYPAY DORJE DANG
with one face, two arms, in his right hand a dorje,

YUNPAE DRILBU DZIN CHING CHILTRUNG SHUG
and in the left he holds a bell, seated in the vajra posture. 
_
Imagine that light radiates from his heart invoking a host of wisdom deities that melt into him, creating the embodiment of all sources of refuge._
_
Then:_

LAMA DORJE SEMPA RANGSHEN NAMKHAI TAHDANG NYAMPAI SEMCHEN TAMCHEY
Lama Dorje Sempa, I pray that the accumulation of defilements, obscurations, faults and downfalls

CHI DIGDRIB NYER TUNG GI TSOG TAMCHEY JANGSHING DAGPAR DZAYDU SOL
of myself and all sentient beings limitless like the sky, are entirely cleansed and purified.

SOLWA TABPAE DORSEM CHI TUGKAR DAWAI TENG
Through my supplication, the syllable Hung appears within Dorje Sempa’s heart,

DU HUNG TAR YIGE JAPAE KORWA LAY DUTSI JUN JUNGWA DANG KULAY DUTSI BAB
encircled by the hundred syllables from which a stream of nectar continuously pours, and the nectar then flows from his body

DAG GI TSANGBU NAY SHUG LU
in through my crown aperture, completely filling my body

GANGWAE DIGDRIB NYERTUNG TAMCHEY DAGPAR JUR
entirely purifying defilements, obscurations, faults and downfalls.

OM BENZA SATO SAMAYA MANU PALAYA BENZA SATO TEHNOPA TIKTA DRIDHO MEHBHAWA
SUTO KAYO MEH BHAWA SUPO KAYO MEH BHAWA
AHNU RAKTO MEH BHAWA SARWA SIDDHI MEM TRAYATSA
SARWA KARMA SUTSA MAY
TSITTAM SHRI YEH KURU HUNG HAHA HAHA
HO BHAGAWAN SARWA TATHAGATA BENZA MAMAY MUTSA
BENDZI BHAWA MAHA SAMAYA SATO AH

_The hundred syllables._

OM BENZA SATO HUNG
_
Repeat as much as you are able.
Then, with palms joined at the heart:_

DAMTSIG LAYNI GALSHING NYAM
I have broken and contradicted my commitments,

GONPO DAGNI MISHEY MONGPA YI
Lord, in my ignorance and confusion

LAMA GONPOE CHABDZUR CHIG
lama, protector and refuge

TSOWO DORJE DZINPA CHEY
oh master, vajra holder,

TUGJAY CHENPOI DAGNYI CHEN
of great compassion and benevolence,

DROWAI TSOLA DAG CHABCHI
lord of all beings, to you I prostrate.

KU SUNG TUG TSAWA DANG YENLAG GI DAMTSIG NYAMCHAG TAMCHEY TOL-LO SHAG SO
I confess and abandon all root and branch breakages and downfalls of the commitments of my body, speech and mind.

DIGDRIB NYERTUNG GI TSOG TAMCHEY JANG SHING DAGPAR JINJILAB TU SOL
I beseech you to bestow your blessing to purify completely the accumulation of defilements and obscurations, mistakes and broken commitments.

DORJE SEMPAE DAG GI UG YUNG SHING
Dorje Sempa blows on me

U-SHU DAGLA TIMPAE NYIMAY JUR
and melts into light that melts inseparably with me.

----------

Fritz (04.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Да, тексты разные конечно. Этот вариант покороче и попроще гелугпийского. И неудивительно - чем более поздний текст тем он длиннее. Ньинмапинский ещё короче должен быть по идее.))))

----------


## Dondhup

Люди тупее стали  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Да не, наоборот, умные все стали. К тому же последователи что-то развивали и привносили.

----------


## Света Беляева

> ЕС Кармапа лунга на Ваджрасаттву в Москве не давал. Было посвящение Ваджрасаттвы и лунг на гуру-йогу 16-го Кармапы. Оригинальный текст нендро 9 Кармапы, включающего практику Ваджрасаттвы находится тут:
> http://palpung.org.uk/teachings/Nyondro.pdf
> 
> Это же нендро практикуется с некоторыми изменениями и сокращениями в центрах "Алмазного пути".


А читая этот текст реально практиковать? ведь, насколько я понимаю, важно в каждый момент практики осознавать, где  находишься и что произносишь. Что бы получать опыт здесь и сейчас. А читая такой текст требуется еще и внутренний переводчик для понимания. Разве не так?

----------

Стас Б (09.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Что значит реально-нереально? этот текст составил 9-й Кармапа, вы же не сомневаетесь в его компетенции? несколько поколений тибетцев этот текст читали, и даже в центрах Оле года так до 1999 делали нендро по-тибетски. А в других центрах кагью и по сию пору успешно практикуют в оригинальном виде, и получают опыт здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Роман К

Если не знаешь английский -сложновато, но если перевести на русский и вместо английского подписать, то можно использовать :Wink: , но в русском тексте АП по-моему тоже самое, только на русском. :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (11.08.2009)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Да, тексты разные конечно. Этот вариант покороче и попроще гелугпийского. И неудивительно - чем более поздний текст тем он длиннее. Ньинмапинский ещё короче должен быть по идее.))))


Этот вариант написан в стихах, и относится к Крия-тантре, его можно практиковать и в более высших, но сам текст относится к Крие.
А тот который в "Текстах для ежедневных практик", по большей части, написан прозаическим стилем, за исключением некоторых частей и  относится к Ануттарайога-тантре. Хотя если убрать часть, в которой упоминается супруга, то можно и в нижних использовать  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Бывают и более пространные тексты, читал садхану листов на двадцать, чистого тибетского, без перевода  :Big Grin:

----------

Fritz (14.08.2009)

----------

